# i bought a budget title 5$ on naxos is it good? my opinion



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It's one of naxos early music serie title* ''The guerra manuscript volume 1''* (17th century secular spanish vocal music), it's purely vocal music isabel monar is the soprano and manuel vilas is the spanish baroque harp guess musician.This is part of the galician festival via stellae in spain.

Im not mad crazy enthousiastic about this record, but it cost me 5 $ how can i possibly go wrong a cd this cheap.The harpist is standard not outstanding good or bad , just like the soprano.

Or im not used to vocal music, all do i like Hildegard von Bingen vocal music, what about you guys ,you heard this cd yet.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't know the music, de. One thing I will say that in buying Classical Music there is rarely a correlation between price and quality. There are superb recordings that can be had for pennies, and real stinkers that will set you back $20.00 or more.
You asked if it is any good. Do you enjoy listening to it? Are you glad to have made it's acquaintance, or did it go like water off a duck's back? Your ears will be the judge, and you don't need confirmation from anyone here.
If your enjoyment level was less than you had anticipated, try spinning it again in a few weeks. When music is in a strange idiom, it can take our ears and sensibilities a while to adjust. I've had a lot of music click with me after owning it for years.


----------

